# Looking at 2001 Altima SE



## jellybeanpixie (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey there. 
I'm looking at a 2001 Altima Limited Edition. It's got 75k miles on it, but my boyfriend's worried about a chirping noise. He's afraid that it's at best a wheel bearing going out, and at worst a sign that the transaxle's about to go out. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

WTF? the car only has 75k on it. there is no way that the tranny is about to go out. who told u that the tranny was going dead? even if the car had 100k on it i dont think that the tranny would go dead, these days mostly every tranny passes the 150k miles easily, unless the owner is an idiot. Also why is he afraid that its the wheel bearings? wheel bearings are not so easy to change on some cars, but they arent that hard either.

check this link for the noise and to let u know where the wheel bearings are 

http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroker?UseCase=S001&UserAction=viewSimpleDiagInfo&Parameters=info


http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/04/fc/aa/0900823d8004fcaa.jsp


----------



## jellybeanpixie (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, from what I'm finding, it might be the u-joint, which would be reason enough not to get it.


----------



## missdark (Sep 16, 2005)

jellybeanpixie said:


> Well, from what I'm finding, it might be the u-joint, which would be reason enough not to get it.


If its a U-Joint thats not a big deal either but I have a 99 and it has 90k miles on it and I havent needed a u-joint (knock on wood) since I got the car. Where is the chirping coming from it might just need the distributor and rotor changed mine was making a chirping noise and changed it out now its as quite as can be. Good luck but the altima is a wonderful car. And very safe...I know I was hit in the side by a truck and after all repairs it drives just as nice as it did the day I got it and neither me or my passenger had a scratch on us.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't mean to trash on you guys but Nissan Altima's don't have universal Joints. Second, Drunkhorse, VERY VERY big difference between a transaxle and a transmission. The transaxle is more commonly refered to as a cv shaft (constant velocity shaft). CV Shafts have a tendancy to make a clunking noise while either accelerating or decelerating.... Chirping could be a wheel bearing but I highly doubt it. I have a 2000 Altima SE w/ 85k and I know it hasn't received any service to the wheel bearings and its running mint and I beat the snot out of it. unfortunately I don't know what your problem might be but I can garuntee that its not the CV Shaft or the u-joints (which don't exist). Good luck


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

jellybeanpixie said:


> Hey there.
> I'm looking at a 2001 Altima Limited Edition. It's got 75k miles on it, but my boyfriend's worried about a chirping noise. He's afraid that it's at best a wheel bearing going out, and at worst a sign that the transaxle's about to go out. Anyone have any thoughts?


I have this chirping noise. It is coming from the drive belts. It's easy to fix.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Darktide said:


> I don't mean to trash on you guys but Nissan Altima's don't have universal Joints. Second, Drunkhorse, VERY VERY big difference between a transaxle and a transmission. The transaxle is more commonly refered to as a cv shaft (constant velocity shaft). CV Shafts have a tendancy to make a clunking noise while either accelerating or decelerating.... Chirping could be a wheel bearing but I highly doubt it. I have a 2000 Altima SE w/ 85k and I know it hasn't received any service to the wheel bearings and its running mint and I beat the snot out of it. unfortunately I don't know what your problem might be but I can garuntee that its not the CV Shaft or the u-joints (which don't exist). Good luck


I refer " tranny" as the transmission and why would I be talking about the transaxle...he never mentioned anything about it, plus like you said it doesnt exist on a front wheel drive. As for the U-joints I dont know what I was thinking cause I know that alty's dont have them. Looking at the time I did the post Im guessing I needed to go to sleep...as I do tend to not think str8 around that time...atleast that what ive noticed on other threads when I re-read them the next day.


----------

